# Original Orvis Battenkill vs. new Battenkill BBS



## bungerScorpio (Dec 29, 2004)

I just received a new Orvis Battenkill 5wt reel for Christmas (woo hoo) that is the original design (made from cast aluminum). I have been trying to determine what (if any) the benefits are to exchanging it for the Battenkill BBS reels. I know the new ones are machined from a single piece of aluminum and are supposed to be lighter, but are there any other differences? Any thoughts that you all have between the two reels would be very much appreciated!

thx in advance!
bS


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I have a BBS 3 and I LOVE it. Got mine for the same price as a regular Battenkill and I am sure glad I did it. Lighter, better looking, smooth disc drag. The original is a great reel but this one just feels better in my hands and fishes so smooth. Well worth the extra 30 bucks or so for it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nothing wrong with either reel, but I would pick up the bar stock reel.
Actually I would get the Battenkill LA or a Mach, I like LA reels a lot better than conventionals. I only have one rod with a conventional on it anymore, a 3 wt.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Actually I would get the Battenkill LA or a Mach, I like LA reels a lot better than conventionals.


You are a smart man!


----------



## bungerScorpio (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info!! 

I am covering the difference between the two reels, so the Large Arbor and Mach are pretty much out of the running. But I appreciate the insight!

One thing I had read about the BBS models is that the clicking in the reel was plastic?! Can anyone verify that? I know it is metal in the original, but you never know what they may change...

thx,
bS


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I wil pop mine open at lunch and look.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

After looking at it at lunch I remember asking about it when I bought the reel and was told that "if" I ever broke the lever to just bring it in and they would gladly give me 4 or 5 of em to fix it and for in the future. I really dont find it to be a problem. I have fished the reel pretty damn hard and it is still just like new. I dont think it is an issue.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Even the clickers in most Ross and some Hardy reels are plastic. I wouldn't worry about it, besides, the Orvis warranty is is pretty much bullet-proof.


----------



## bungerScorpio (Dec 29, 2004)

Interesting that they changed it from metal to plastic... but maybe they were doing everything to shave weight?!

Either way, I appreciate everyone's input... looks like I might give the BBS a go!


----------

